

Amazon Exposes 1 Terabyte of Public Data (meet AWS Public Data Sets) - markup
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/amazon_exposes_1_terrabyte_of.php

======
markup
AWS link: <http://aws.amazon.com/publicdatasets/>

